
Ask HN: Quit our jobs, applied to YC, booked flights to SF. Who should we meet? - ben-gy
Hey there!<p>My co-founders and I are flying up from Melbourne, Australia to SF for a couple of weeks during the YC interview period.<p>We&#x27;re diving head first into our own startup (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;astute.io) and would love some suggestions on who we should meet with and where we should visit.<p>Ping me at hi@ben.gy if you prefer to do comms via email.<p>Thanks in advance :)
======
patio11
Natural language and business analytics? Ooh that sounds fun.

By happenstance I'm also going to be in the area right around when you are. If
you're in San Francisco over Easter weekend (April 19th and 20th) I'd be happy
to grab a meal with you and talk analytics, and perhaps recommend some people
with mutually relevant interests.

I happen to know a few things about a few things with regards to business
metrics of interest to startups, and also about the challenges with
implementing and selling metrics systems.

My email is patrick@ any domain I own.

~~~
ben-gy
We arrive on the 22nd. Maybe let's do Skype? I'll shoot you an email :)

------
massappeal
I'd shoot Sam or Paul or someone at YC an email explaining that you had to buy
your ticket to the Bay in advance, so you're coming whether or not you get
into YC, and ask if they can put you in touch with some other 'good to know'
people in the bay while your here. I'm sure they'd be happy to help.

~~~
canezal
How likely is this? Anyone have experience in cold emailing and getting a
positive response?

~~~
massappeal
Ya, I emailed Sam last month, out of the blue, and he was cool.

------
izolate
Mind if I ask when you submitted your YC app? I haven't heard anything back
yet. Have they already picked their batch?

~~~
asadlionpk
15th April. Dont count on it though, its like a lottery ticket. Work on the
non-YC plan more.

~~~
izolate
Sage advice. I agree completely.

------
ig1
Customers.

~~~
ben-gy
Haha :)

